# I'm the only one with dirty hands here.....



## moddy (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm working at a development department at a local company. I work with a lot of god, beautiful people and they are so nice and clean. 
I'm the only person here that always have dirty fingers when I show up in the morning...




Are we "dirty-hands" about to go distinct?


----------



## petcnc (Feb 11, 2015)

moddy said:


> I'm working at a development department at a local company. I work with a lot of god, beautiful people and they are so nice and clean.
> I'm the only person here that always have dirty fingers when I show up in the morning...
> 
> View attachment 94683
> ...



I had the same problem as I am a teacher and hobby machinist. Can you imagine a teacher with dirty fingers and nails?
I used disposable gloves but they tend to tear the worst moment.

Surgical gloves saved my reputation!!!

They are a bit more expensive compared to the plain disposable ones but they are stronger (made to last) and they last through the job.

See here for info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_glove

Petros


----------



## darkzero (Feb 11, 2015)

I always use a lava rock (pumice stone not the lava soap) to take care of that. I'm the type that I can't use gloves to work, they're just too inconvenient for me & I don't like the feel when working on cars. I got 3 cases of some good quality nitrile gloves. After 10 years I'm almost through the second case. I have 1 unopened case left & since I don't use gloves much anymore I think my supply might last me another 10 yrs.

I used to work on cars for a living, my hands were so callused up & so rough. Even after scrubbing as best I could, I would always have black grime around my finger nails. It was embarrasing at times when I go out or at the dinner table. I hated that. After I left the auto shop it took more than year for my hands to get back to normal (well better). The lava rock really does a great job.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Feb 11, 2015)

I always had rough hands with the dirty looking callouses till my girlfriend told me not to touch her since my hands were too rough.  I immediately changed and started wearing gloves and using tons of lotion everyday.  No complaints from the wife and easy to keep clean.


----------



## HSS (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey Pontiac, it sounds like your wife will put up with rough hands better than your girlfriend. LOL


----------



## churchjw (Feb 11, 2015)

I am in IT at a university.  Often have a little dirt under the nails or in the cracks in my hands depending on what I have been making the night before. If people don't like it %^$& them.  Of course most people I work with know I make things and have had me make them stuff so are willing to over look a little hand dirt.  I think the dark cracks in your hands are the marks of a wizard practicing his art.   

Jeff


----------



## f350ca (Feb 11, 2015)

I seam to have chameleon hands, when working in the machine shop, they're black and soft from oil, the cabinet shop cleans them up but they get rough.

The thing to remember is the people with dirty hands built the seven man made wonders of the world, the people with clean hands profited.

Greg


----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 11, 2015)

Deleted by original poster

Jake Parker


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Feb 11, 2015)

Yep, as I reach for my coffee I can see a splotch of dried oil on my hand.

I learned years ago that it's not filth but a badge of honor. To man, oil and grease are as essential as water is to the body. Imagine a world where oil and grease did not exist, that would be a rough place indeed.


----------



## boodogboo (Feb 11, 2015)

Well I hate to say it, But I tell her to leave the dishes and I do them when I come in from my shop. get rid of the dishwasher! oh add a little go-jo .





Tool-in-the-Box said:


> Yep, as I reach for my coffee I can see a splotch of dried oil on my hand.
> 
> I learned years ago that it's not filth but a badge of honor. To man, oil and grease are as essential as water is to the body. Imagine a world where oil and grease did not exist, that would be a rough place indeed.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 12, 2015)

Go-Jo does a good job on initial cleaning, but doesn't get the traces out of my hands. A final scrub with shampoo usually gets my hands really clean, especially if I use a nail brush as well. A long session working cast iron may prove a challenge, however.


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 12, 2015)

Well, I have to wash my hands BEFORE I go to the bathroom.

Karl


----------



## FanMan (Feb 12, 2015)

> These days there's dudes getting facials
> Manicured, waxed and botoxed
> With deep spray-on tans and creamy lotiony hands
> You can't grip a tackle-box
> ...



(Brad Paisley, "I'm Still a Guy")


----------



## churchjw (Feb 12, 2015)

After years in the shop this is a habit and most people have no idea why.  LOL  And Hawkeye is spot on, don't you hate the Monday after a big cast iron project.

Jeff



Karl_T said:


> Well, I have to wash my hands BEFORE I go to the bathroom.
> 
> Karl


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 12, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> Well, I have to wash my hands BEFORE I go to the bathroom.
> 
> Karl



Reminds me of the folks that work in the Jalapeno processing/packaging factory...
Sign at the restrooms says:
Employees must wash their hands BEFORE using the restroom... :lmao:


----------



## mcostello (Feb 12, 2015)

Worked with a guy who mistook Ben-Gay for K-Y Jelly. Wife about killed Him.:nono:


----------



## brav65 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have had dirty hands most of my life.  I grew up on a farm and have worked in construction.  The up side is the grip strength you get from using your hands.  I love to mess with the office types who look down their nose at your dirty hands by shaking their hand and squeezing very hard.  One guy that was giving my ex a hard time at work stopped shaking my hand because I would squeeze it so hard I could feel the bones scraping together.  I would always extend my hand for a hand shake, and he would keep his hands behind his back.  One day his boss told him to stop being rude and shake my hand.  Needless to say I took great pleasure in making him extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 12, 2015)

brav65 said:


> I have had dirty hands most of my life.  I grew up on a farm and have worked in construction.  The up side is the grip strength you get from using your hands.  I love to mess with the office types who look down their nose at your dirty hands by shaking their hand and squeezing very hard.  One guy that was giving my ex a hard time at work stopped shaking my hand because I would squeeze it so hard I could feel the bones scraping together.  I would always extend my hand for a hand shake, and he would keep his hands behind his back.  One day his boss told him to stop being rude and shake my hand.  Needless to say I took great pleasure in making him extremely uncomfortable.



Definitely one of the advantages of having a strong grip....

I learned a good defense to that years back... when grasping for a handshake, grip deep.  The one who has the shallow grip, is the one who gets their hand crushed.  The one with the deep grip has the mechanical advantage... Or in the case of us older guys, the one who avoids saying uncle first... :lmao:


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Feb 12, 2015)

GA said:


> Definitely one of the advantages of having a strong grip....
> 
> I learned a good defense to that years back... when grasping for a handshake, grip deep.  The one who has the shallow grip, is the one who gets their hand crushed.  The one with the deep grip has the mechanical advantage... Or in the case of us older guys, the one who avoids saying uncle first... :lmao:




Growing up milking cows definatly helped my hand strength but I had a woodshop teacher that had larger hands and loved to make you say uncle.  I learned quickly to cup my hand when shaking his, doesnt allow a punishing grip.


----------



## bosephus (Feb 12, 2015)

i am a pretty big guy , i have never felt the need to be macho and do the whole test your strength handshake thing . 
in my youth when guys did it to me i just smiled and ignored the guys who did that nonsense , after all what would it really prove if i was to squeeze back and maybe give you a few broken bones for your trouble . 

 now that i am a bit older i do not take it as kindly ,.. at 41 years old i now have a good healthy case of arthritis and i tend to avoid shaking hands because of the guys who think they are proving something with a kungfoo death grip . 

some guys do just have a natural firm grip ... those guys dont bother me . 
but the guys who do it on purpose tend to make me mad ... a few of them have found themselves on their knee's with their thumb being bent back against their wrist 
while getting a polite explanation on how miserable arthritis is and how much it tends to hurt when they somehow think that nonsense like that affirms their manhood . 

the point being ... dont be a dick a firm handshake is fine but if you need to affirm your manhood find a better way to do it .


----------



## dirty tools (Feb 12, 2015)

years ago my daughters boyfriend was been a jerk and I squeezed his hand hard.

He got the message but his friend tried to squeeze my hand. We had a squeeze contest (everyone told him not to). Today he still wont shake my hand.

Funny that I have great strength in my hand as when I was 6 or 7 I all but cut my hand off , I fell through a glass window and the doctor wanted to complete the job but mom won the argument


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 12, 2015)

The only time my hands have been clean in the last 40+ years was when I was off my feet after shattering my kneecap. During that time after my hands got clean you could see all the trapped material under the skin. It took most of the 4 months I was off work for that stuff to work its way out. Most of it was just dirt or grime but every once in while a sliver of metal would work its way out.


----------



## kwoodhands (Feb 13, 2015)

Pontiac Freak said:


> I always had rough hands with the dirty looking callouses till my girlfriend told me not to touch her since my hands were too rough.  I immediately changed and started wearing gloves and using tons of lotion everyday.  No complaints from the wife and easy to keep clean.




I had the same problem. Most of the time I could get my hands fairly clean,the callouses though were here to stay. I also had a girlfriend that complained about the callouses.I got a new girlfriend and eventually married her.This coming December will be 50 years.

mike


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Feb 13, 2015)

kwoodhands said:


> I had the same problem. Most of the time I could get my hands fairly clean,the callouses though were here to stay. I also had a girlfriend that complained about the callouses.I got a new girlfriend and eventually married her.This coming December will be 50 years.
> 
> mike


My girlfriend at the time turned into my wife of 23 years so far.  Keep em happy and they will keep you happy  :roflmao:


----------

